# Etudes Op.10 No.1 by Frederic Chopin



## sam03 (Nov 6, 2009)

Feel free to provide advice / feedbacks 

Thank you and hav a nice day!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I can't tell much because of the sound quality.

But first off, you're flat fingered. Is this a bad habit, or is it just the way you play? That, and the dynamics didn't really change at all, nor was there any rubato. Despite the sound quality, I can see that you have some good clarity there, and that's important.

You've made some good progress with the piece, and your wrist and arm work is just fine.


----------



## sam03 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you! anyway it's Op.25, not Op.10

Made a mistake! Apologies! =)


----------

